# Brisket



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

I am looking at cooking some brisket for 30-40 people in the near future. Any tips suggestions/recipes would be greatly appreciated. I am looking for a southern style brisket


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't know what you mean by southern. But, here is how I have done a few in the past and they have been awesome.

I rub the brisket in Seasoned salt and pepper. I smoke it for about an hour in my smoker with oak or cherry wood at 250-300 degrees. Then I take it out wrap it in tinfoil and place it in a 275 degree oven for about 6 to eight more hours. Slice and serve. Simple but time consuming.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

smoke it


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

If you've never cooked a brisket, I recommend starting with the Scrutchfield method. Mike was a competition cook who first publicized how competition cooks typically cook my favorite BBQ cut:

http://barbecuerecipescookbook.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=36

http://www.bbqpits.com/recipes/Mike Scrutchfield BBQ brisket, ribs, & rubs.htm

I've cooked quite a few, so let me know if you have any questions. Also, what kind of smoker do you have?

[attachment=1:1p8xjajx]sliced-chopped.jpg[/attachment:1p8xjajx]

[attachment=0:1p8xjajx]slices.jpg[/attachment:1p8xjajx]


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Droollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll 8)


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Speaking of brisket, Fridays you can get burnt ends for lunch at Pat's BBQ in SLC. It's the only BBQ restaurant where the brisket is actually good.


----------

